# Outbacker Siting - Rte. 90 New York



## happycamper

We are looking for an honest, smiling, waving outbacker that was heading west on Route 90 near Rte 390 in Northern New York on Saturday, August 5, 2006 around noon.

Did you see something like this going the other way?









Do you fit this description?

Let us know,

happycamper,
Rizfam,
HootBob,
Huntr70,
and Kernfour


----------



## RizFam

happycamper said:


> We are looking for an honest, smiling, waving outbacker that was heading west on Route 90 near Rte 390 in Northern New York on Saturday, August 5, 2006 around noon.
> 
> Did you see something like this going the other way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you fit this description?
> 
> Let us know,
> 
> happycamper,
> Rizfam,
> HootBob,
> Huntr70,
> and Kernfour


Steph,

You forgot to mention that we were so excited to see them that Kernfour our Fearless Leader & RizFam missed the exit ........


















Tami


----------



## happycamper

RizFam said:


> Steph,
> 
> You forgot to mention that we were so excited to see them that Kernfour our Fearless Leader & RizFam missed the exit ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Tami,

I knew each of you would fess up about missing the exit. Thanks for the larger image and by the way.....
it's Jim this time.









Jim


----------



## HootBob

The worst part was me bringing up the rear and seeing 2 going one way and 2 going the other way 
Like OK which ones should I follow









Don


----------



## RizFam

Ya know HappyCamper maybe that OB was just heading out for a long trip?? Hopefully we'll find out soon who that was. I'm thinking it had to be an Outbacker by the way he was smiling & waving like a maniac








We Outbackers can be a bit over the top at times









Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

loved the picture!







makes ya want to stand up and salute or sing or something!


----------



## happycamper

Doxie-Doglover said:


> loved the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes ya want to stand up and salute or sing or something!


Thanks Doxie. It was fun and quite a sight to see from the front, middle, back, or overpasses.

Jim


----------



## RizFam

happycamper said:


> loved the picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> makes ya want to stand up and salute or sing or something!


Thanks Doxie. It was fun and quite a sight to see from the front, middle, back, or overpasses.

Jim
[/quote]

YEP, what he said


----------



## skippershe

That is so cool









Know what would make them look even better????

A custom Outbackers.com License Plate Frame!









Dawn

( RizFam, you're already good to go )


----------



## HootBob

skippershe said:


> That is so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what would make them look even better????
> 
> A custom Outbackers.com License Plate Frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn
> 
> ( RizFam, you're already good to go )


I have one for both the TV and TT









Don


----------



## skippershe

HootBob said:


> That is so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what would make them look even better????
> 
> A custom Outbackers.com License Plate Frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn
> 
> ( RizFam, you're already good to go )


I have one for both the TV and TT









Don
[/quote]
Don! My apologies!! Yes you do







I can see them now in the photo...Yours is the one with the bikerack on the back??

CORRECTION: (RizFam and Hootbob, You're both good to go)!!!!!


----------



## huntr70

skippershe said:


> That is so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what would make them look even better????
> 
> A custom Outbackers.com License Plate Frame!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn
> 
> ( RizFam, you're already good to go )


I have one for both the TV and TT









Don
[/quote]
Don! My apologies!! Yes you do







I can see them now in the photo...Yours is the one with the bikerack on the back??

CORRECTION: (RizFam and Hootbob, You're both good to go)!!!!!
[/quote]
Hootbob's is the one the pic was taken from......ours is the bike rack.

That is the dealer tag still on ours..... shy shy

Steve


----------



## happycamper




----------



## RizFam

happycamper said:


>


Jim,

My guess is they were on their way out & maybe we'll hear something the beginning of next week








Unless,







they aren't a member?









Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Loved that picture of 4 Outbacks going down the road....


----------



## happycamper

Oregon_Camper said:


> Loved that picture of 4 Outbacks going down the road....


Thanks, it was as fun as it looks. I was number 2 in one picture and wagon 3 in the other.
We had as many as six travelling together at one point (short section in Canada).

Jim


----------



## HootBob

Oregon_Camper said:


> Loved that picture of 4 Outbacks going down the road....


Jim you should see all the pics DW took going up and coming down as we were bringing up the rear of the convoy

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper

HootBob said:


> Loved that picture of 4 Outbacks going down the road....


Jim you should see all the pics DW took going up and coming down as we were bringing up the rear of the convoy

Don
[/quote]

Where can I view them? I would really like to see more of these.


----------



## HootBob

Oregon_Camper said:


> Loved that picture of 4 Outbacks going down the road....


Jim you should see all the pics DW took going up and coming down as we were bringing up the rear of the convoy

Don
[/quote]

Where can I view them? I would really like to see more of these.
[/quote]

As soon as I set up a Photo page I'll post the link

Don


----------



## Thor

Don

Postcard time - Pic with the Otback logo.









Thor


----------



## RizFam

Outbacks on the Bridge


----------



## lakesider

Hey!!! It was me. I am just signing on for the first time since being back. Was planning on posting an "Outbacker" sighting message myself!

We were returning from a 2 week stay in the Adirondacks.







Was great fun - although we were dry camping and a few nights were hot and humid.









One of our new family "games" we play is counting Outbacks on the road while we travel. (and if you spot an Airstream, everyone else's count goes back to zero). Anyway, it was quite a site to see a caravan of Outbackers headin' down the pike. I was waving as hard as I could.....

(and thanks - I won the game this time!)


----------



## RizFam

Hooray we found you!!


----------



## happycamper

We just knew that wave had to be another Outbacker!!!!!!























Welcome home!!! Do you feel proud to have been a part of the Outback convoy!!!! You do know our excitment over seeing another Outback caused two of the convoy to miss the exit!?!







Can't think of a better reason though!!!!









Love your game idea. Glad we could help you win!!!!!!


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Bob
We were wondering if it was another members
And glad to hear that you won the game with our convoy








By the way I was also waving like a mad man























Don


----------



## campmg

Hootbob, that's a great picture.

I think some of the members forgot to pack their queen slide out bed.









I don't know how you all did it. I had one person follow me on our last trip and we couldn't stay together. The mountains didn't help us but there were 5 of you.


----------



## HootBob

campmg said:


> Hootbob, that's a great picture.
> 
> I think some of the members forgot to pack their queen slide out bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you all did it. I had one person follow me on our last trip and we couldn't stay together. The mountains didn't help us but there were 5 of you.


Actually 2 of the Outback don't have rear slideouts
Rizfam which is #2 in line has the 26RKS
And Huntr70 the 4th position has the 28BHS

Actually we did get split up once the first two miss the exit when we saw the Outback going the opposite way
And we kept in contact with each other with radios

Don


----------



## lakesider

Sorry to cause the "distraction" - hope those that took the wrong exit didn't mind the slight detour!

The convoy pics are really neat. Quite a different perspective seeing an "action" shot with the TT's going down the road.

Although I didn't miss my exit (on rte. 90 all the way to Cleveland......) I did get so excited to see the caravan that while waving I was apparently saying "Look at the Outbackers! Look at all the Outbackers!" loud enough to wake up the kids (we had been up since 5:30am to break camp and pack and hit the trail on the way home







- saddest part of any trip to me).

We also did see another Outback on Rte. 90 heading east, maybe a couple hours in front of you guys. I waved but I don't think they saw us.

It is fun to be part of this "family". I never expected this when we bought the TT. Quite the added bonus.


----------



## HootBob

Bob they didn't mind they both had EZ Passes so it was no biggie
Sorry we got you so excited that you woke the kids up
I think we all never expected that this be be as big as it is
Where else can we say we have the biggest family ever









Don


----------



## happycamper

lakesider said:


> We also did see another Outback on Rte. 90 heading east, maybe a couple hours in front of you guys. I waved but I don't think they saw us.
> 
> It is fun to be part of this "family". I never expected this when we bought the TT. Quite the added bonus.


Another fellow outbacker (birdladylisa & dmbcfd) from Niagara Falls Rally probably passed you. Click here:

Another Rte 90 siting - click here


----------



## RizFam

lakesider said:


> Sorry to cause the "distraction" - hope those that took the wrong exit didn't mind the slight detour!
> 
> The convoy pics are really neat. Quite a different perspective seeing an "action" shot with the TT's going down the road.
> 
> Although I didn't miss my exit (on rte. 90 all the way to Cleveland......) I did get so excited to see the caravan that while waving I was apparently saying "Look at the Outbackers! Look at all the Outbackers!" loud enough to wake up the kids (we had been up since 5:30am to break camp and pack and hit the trail on the way home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - saddest part of any trip to me).
> 
> We also did see another Outback on Rte. 90 heading east, maybe a couple hours in front of you guys. I waved but I don't think they saw us.
> 
> It is fun to be part of this "family". I never expected this when we bought the TT. Quite the added bonus.


No Bob, I didn't mind about the detour.







I can't think of a better more exciting reason for missing the exit then seeing a fellow Outbacker waving & smiling like mad across the highway







.

I totally agree, & I tell people all the time ....... who knew we'd buy a trailer & gain instant friends/family









Happy Outbacking









Tami


----------



## 26600JV

> Tami


Tami,
Was this picture taken in Bath NY, becuse if it was taken on 8/05 I conoed under that bridge the same day!

Jason


----------



## RizFam

Yes it was Jason did you see us?

Tami


----------



## 26600JV

No I didn't see you guys, but it would have been a sight to see. We canoed under there about 10:30 in the morning. That bridge is about 9 miles from my house.


----------



## SharonAG

26600JV said:


> No I didn't see you guys, but it would have been a sight to see. We canoed under there about 10:30 in the morning. That bridge is about 9 miles from my house.


Yep it sure was pretty awesome!!!
Sharon


----------



## dmbcfd

Yes Bob, we did see you! I think that was us a couple hours ahead of the convoy. We had a 500 mile trip ahead of us, so we left early. I believe you have a red tow vehicle. Did you see the silver pick-up pulling a 25 RSS? We did see another Outback before you, but I think they were taking an exit, so they missed the convoy.

Nice to see you.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

26600JV said:


> No I didn't see you guys, but it would have been a sight to see. We canoed under there about 10:30 in the morning. That bridge is about 9 miles from my house.


Yeah Bob we didn't roll through there til around 5pm

Don


----------



## 26600JV

I've gotta get to a rally!!!

dmbcfd, are you asking me if I have a red tow vehicle?

Jason


----------



## HootBob

You could try Otter Lake which is in Oct in the Poconos

Don


----------



## SharonAG

HootBob said:


> You could try Otter Lake which is in Oct in the Poconos
> 
> Don


Jason you can follow us if you want. We are leaving around 10am or so.
Sharon


----------



## 26600JV

SharonAG said:


> You could try Otter Lake which is in Oct in the Poconos
> 
> Don


Jason you can follow us if you want. We are leaving around 10am or so.
Sharon
[/quote]

I just might have to do that!!!


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Well after reviewing the numerous evidence photos, I feel that there were several violations committed on this excursion.

Outbacker Violations:
First and foremost, failing to maintain adequate vehicular spacing while in motion.
Second, failure to communicate properly.
Third, missing an exit, this is a violation of many Outbacker laws.
Fourth, use of photographic equipment while vehicle is in motion.

For all of the above mentioned infractions a penalty of 30 cold beverages should suffice as payment. Payment shall be made within 45 days of infractions, please deliver to Elmira, and please do not commit any of the above violations on said delivery route. A five (5) beverage penalty shall be assessed for any beverages delivered warm.

The Honorable Judge HP


----------



## happycamper

You forgot the Post Office Box for mailing said fine!!!!


----------



## RizFam




----------



## Oregon_Camper

RizFam said:


>


...don't do the crime, if you can't do the time.


----------



## lakesider

dmbcfd said:


> Yes Bob, we did see you! I think that was us a couple hours ahead of the convoy. We had a 500 mile trip ahead of us, so we left early. I believe you have a red tow vehicle. Did you see the silver pick-up pulling a 25 RSS? We did see another Outback before you, but I think they were taking an exit, so they missed the convoy.
> 
> Nice to see you.
> 
> Steve


Yes - we did see you! And yes, we have a Red TV.

I wonder if we Outrbackers should pick a "standard" channel on the common "Family Radio" walkie talkies. The range probably wouldn't allow us to say much, but it would be fun just to shout hello to others as we pass.


----------



## RizFam

lakesider said:


> Yes Bob, we did see you! I think that was us a couple hours ahead of the convoy. We had a 500 mile trip ahead of us, so we left early. I believe you have a red tow vehicle. Did you see the silver pick-up pulling a 25 RSS? We did see another Outback before you, but I think they were taking an exit, so they missed the convoy.
> 
> Nice to see you.
> 
> Steve


Yes - we did see you! And yes, we have a Red TV.

I wonder if we Outrbackers should pick a "standard" channel on the common "Family Radio" walkie talkies. The range probably wouldn't allow us to say much, but it would be fun just to shout hello to others as we pass.
[/quote]

I think that's a great idea







On our way home from Niagra Falls & this past weekend camping with my brother we had the W-T's on channel 10. I believe our W-T's have a 7 or 10 mi range.

Tami


----------



## RizFam

> lakesider Posted Aug 18 2006, 05:04 PM
> 
> I wonder if we Outrbackers should pick a "standard" channel on the common "Family Radio" walkie talkies. The range probably wouldn't allow us to say much, but it would be fun just to shout hello to others as we  pass.


What do you say Outbackers







Let's pick a common channel for when we are travelling?

Tami


----------



## huntr70

RizFam said:


> lakesider Posted Aug 18 2006, 05:04 PM
> 
> I wonder if we Outrbackers should pick a "standard" channel on the common "Family Radio" walkie talkies. The range probably wouldn't allow us to say much, but it would be fun just to shout hello to others as we  pass.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say Outbackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pick a common channel for when we are travelling?
> 
> Tami
Click to expand...

10 straight up works for me









Steve


----------



## dmbcfd

Channel 10 with no privacy code. Sounds good to me.

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

dmbcfd said:


> Channel 10 with no privacy code. Sounds good to me.
> 
> Steve


"10"-4!


----------



## RizFam

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Channel 10 with no privacy code. Sounds good to me.
> 
> Steve


"10"-4!
[/quote]

OK, I think this needs to be a separate thread under suggestions, to get the majority vote here. 
It wasn't my suggestion, so I have been hesitant to put it out there









Tami


----------

